# Baby Self Portrait - Comments?



## SavvCy (Aug 16, 2015)

:vs_worry:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not an expert for acrylic paintings but you did a great job 

and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

@SavvCy welcome to the forum.

Your portrait is amazing! The colors are so appealing and the portrait is so well drawn (uh painted) and looks very realistic. The only thing I might change if it were mine is lighten up the lips just a tad. She kind of looks like she is wearing lip stick. But really and excellent piece.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nicely done Savv.. and Welcome to the forum


----------



## SavvCy (Aug 16, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> @SavvCy welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your portrait is amazing! The colors are so appealing and the portrait is so well drawn (uh painted) and looks very realistic. The only thing I might change if it were mine is lighten up the lips just a tad. She kind of looks like she is wearing lip stick. But really and excellent piece.


Thank you very much for your feedback! I like to play with the intensity of the colours sometimes(For instance: the blue/black layered background, the lips, the shirt). This is actually me when I was little so I wanted to show this burst and bloom of existence through the colours(since it's a "realistic" self portrait of me i tried to remove the tangibility of realism).


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

SavvCy said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback! I like to play with the intensity of the colours sometimes(For instance: the blue/black layered background, the lips, the shirt). This is actually me when I was little so I wanted to show this burst and bloom of existence through the colours(since it's a "realistic" self portrait of me i tried to remove the tangibility of realism).


 You definitely accomplished your objective. Great piece.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Fantastic! Love her/your eyes, they are a bit hypnotic xD


----------

